# is my LG improving



## LeakyGasLeaker (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi, I've had leaky gas for a bit of time and recently started taking Miralax and Simethicone tabs. In addition, I've been trying to follow a low FODMAP diet although it can be hard as I am vegan. I've had an incomplete evacuation problem for a while, and I think my LG was heightened because of it. I'm not sure if the miralax is working however, because I still have IE and pencil thin stools as well.

ANYWAYS, So for the past few days odor has been almost nonexistent which obviously I am glad about. However this condition created my extreme anxiety and paranoia so I'm not sure if I'm actually healing or leaking smell-less gas. When I actually pass wind with my knowledge there is no smell, and sometimes I feel a warm gust of air when I am sitting. No smell at all however, and reactions seem normal too. Also, is leaking smell-less gas a sign of improvement?


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes, I do think your condition has improved.

From Wikipedia on Flatulance volume management:



> One method of reducing the volume of flatus produced is dietary modification, reducing the amount of fermentable carbohydrates. This is the theory behind diets such as the low FODMAP diet (low fermentable oligosaccharide, dissacharide, monosaccharide and polyols).[26]


[26] Staudacher, HM; Whelan, K; Irving, PM; Lomer, MC (October 2011). "Comparison of symptom response following advice for a diet low in fermentable carbohydrates (FODMAPs) versus standard dietary advice in patients with irritable bowel syndrome". _Journal of Human Nutrition and Dietetics_. *24* (5): 487-95. doi:10.1111/j.1365-277X.2011.01162.x. PMID 21615553

Now your goal should be to target your anxiety. Exercise (squats, kettlebell swings). Increase knowledge on diet and bowel function.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

It might be a sign that instead of holding it for a while and then releasing it you may be constantly releasing it hence less strong smell


----------

